# Very personal question to the ladies



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

If you don't answer due to discomfort, I certainly understand. But those who are not too uncomfortable to answer, I'd really appreciate it.

Have you ever been able to urinate during intercourse?

I mentioned this before in a different thread but as I was typing my response to the Female Ejaculation thread, I began to wonder about other women.

Here is the reason I ask...........

The first time I had an orgasm is also the first time I ejaculated. I had no idea what it was and neither did my partner. The thing was, this guy was 8 years older (I was 19), quite learned, and it was he who taught me so much about sex although he was not my first partner. I was experiencing my sexual awakening and willing to try *almost* everything he suggested. One day, he asked me to pee while we were doing it. I didn't ask, but I think he probably thought it was pee and liked the feeling when I ejaculated and wanted to create the feeling more often, like not having to wait until I climaxed. What I later thought was (kinky) stupid, I was, at the time, stupid enough (just my opinion, not judgmental) to try it. And tried it I did. Only.......I couldn't. (In case the guys reading this are not aware, women, under normal circumstances, don't have to push to urinate. We don't have to press or apply any pressure to create a steady stream or to aim or anything. We just kind of relax the sphincter muscle and let if flow. Sorry if TMI. LOL) I tried to relax and let go. I tried to push. And I kept trying, but nothing happened. It wasn't that I went before our session (although I did). It was that him being there was blocking my sphincter. That muscle could not relieve my bladder because his penis was in the way. So, reading that thread of people insisting the female ejaculate is urine, I am sure it is not for that reason and many others. I could not pee during intercourse. Period. I know because I tried. I relaxed. I pushed. I forced. Nothing happened. Nada. Yet I ejaculated as usual when I climaxed during intercourse.

So, whether you think it was stupid or not, I ask if you were ever able to pee during intercourse. I must admit this guy was quite large for me, and that might have had more to do with his ability to block the area. I don't know because I never tried it again with him or any other. Still, that answers that portion of the debate for me and while I have more reasons to know my ejaculate is not urine, I'm not trying to discuss those, as I know there will still be some opposition to the notion. I prefer this thread not turn into that kind of discussion, please. There is already an active thread on the subject (and probably several others), so please make your comments there. I just want some closure on this particular subject to know if it was possible for ANY woman to pee during intercourse. Thx so much.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

River1977 said:


> If you don't answer due to discomfort, I certainly understand. But those who are not too uncomfortable to answer, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Have you ever been able to urinate during intercourse?
> 
> ...


I don't think my GF will ejaculate when I'm inside her; at least, I don't remember her doing that. But if she's having the right kind of orgasm and I pull out, squirt city. Back in, and the fountain stops. This is actually the way to the messiest (best?) orgasms... Building her up and then suddenly releasing. 

The same isn't true with two fingers; she can ejaculate when that's all I have inside her.

C


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

River1977 said:


> If you don't answer due to discomfort, I certainly understand. But those who are not too uncomfortable to answer, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Have you ever been able to urinate during intercourse?
> 
> ...


not a woman but i have heard that women can not pee with a man inside her.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Nope, cannot. In fact, if I need to stop in the middle of things to urinate, it actually takes a while -- I think it's analogous to the male organ in that the urinary function is inhibited during arousal.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

:O I push to urinate sometimes...

But no, I haven't though I've felt the urge to. Supposedly it's that damned "G spot" but I always pulled away cuz I was afraid I'd let loose.


----------

